# Building a virtual Guitar....



## hufschmid (Apr 28, 2009)

So I was recently challenged in Secondlife for a builders competition 

Since I did not go in there for a long time, I decided to accept the challenge because after all I'm known as one of the residents who refined the art of building in secondlife 

So I decided to build a guitar but with a new building technique 

Usually guitars in secondlife life are either hallow and you can see inside or they have been built using sculpted prims build with an external programm or residents use .PNG pictures with the background taken off....

All of those building techniques make for tremendous lag in secondlife and slow things down a lot....

So the only way is to build a guitar only using the available tools (prims) and this has never been done on an acoustic guitar before in secondlife 

This is also a real pain in the ass to build, took me 8 hours of my free time 

Enjoy  every shape (prim) had its texture rotated and aligned to match the others in order to give the illusion of 1 guitar....

But in reality there are 189 prims (elements) in this guitar....






headstock details...




body details...


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 28, 2009)

You win!


----------



## thesimo (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd rather stick a fork in my eye than use this as a modelling method. Get 3d studio MAX and learn to use it then you will be cranking out perfect stuff which isn't compromised by the crappy second life engine


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 28, 2009)

thesimo said:


> I'd rather stick a fork in my eye than use this as a modelling method. Get 3d studio MAX and learn to use it then you will be cranking out perfect stuff which isn't compromised by the crappy second life engine



Why should I? 

I make money selling guitars in there lol, my shop works on its own and I dont have to do anything....

I dont want to learn how to use an other building tool, I have to much things to do already 

And yeah I agree, sl is crap, thats why i never log in there anymore 

P.S: I have already sold 25 of those acoustic guitars in my shop since yesterday, its all automatically done lol


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 28, 2009)

i think you would enjoy some proper 3d modelling software, you could make some insanely nice stuff with it... that&#180;s a plan for your retirement!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 28, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i think you would enjoy some proper 3d modelling software, you could make some insanely nice stuff with it... that&#180;s a plan for your retirement!



A guitar maker never retires, he has too much passion going on for guitars


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Variant (Apr 28, 2009)

thesimo said:


> I'd rather stick a fork in my eye than use this as a modelling method. Get 3d studio MAX and learn to use it then you will be cranking out perfect stuff which isn't compromised by the crappy second life engine



I'd say the same about 3DS Max... friggen polygonal modelers suck.  NURBS FTMFW!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)

Here are some more pics of some other ones I built...
A virtual xypho..








i made the design on the gibson guitar programm, took a snap and photoshop it to make it much bigger, then turned it into TGA..
Add strings, tuners, buttons etc...


----------



## Daemon (May 3, 2009)

Yeah tu gère !!


----------

